# +49 1725711xxx << Kostenfalle?



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

Hallo,

Ich warte seit gestern auf einem Anruf meiner bekannten, da sie eine neue handynr hat. Heute morgen klingelte mein handy 2 sek. ich saß in der schule, ich hab gedacht das die freundin nur mal so klingeln lassen hat, da ich ja eben in der schule sitze. Hab dann per SMS geantwortet und dann keine antwort bekommen.

Jetzt hat sich herausgestellt das sie es gar nicht ist.

Nun wollte ich fragen wo habe ich denn meine SMS hingesendet? Wird das kosten? ich hab vertrag. Ich hab hier was von Lockanrufen gehört aber bin mir völlig unsicher, wollte gleich beim betreiber anrufen und eventuell sperren lassen. was sagt ihr dazu ?

_ Überschrift Editiert. Wir wollen doch keine Möglichkeit für einen Telefonterror lostreten. * BT/MOD*_


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2005)

Fall ist etwas unklar. Deine SMS hat nur das gekostet, was SMS in andere bzw. Dein Mobilfunknetz kosten (kommt darauf an, bei welchem Provider die Nummer geführt wird). Ein Lockanruf könnte das gewesen sein, muss es aber nicht. Es soll Leute geben, die verwählen sich sogar. Mache Dir über diesen Anruf ertmal keine Gedanken weiter aber passe auf, was in der Zukunft so auf Deinem Handy rein kommt.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

ich hab da auch mal heute morgen klingeln lassen so 4 mal oder so ... dachte es war ein schlechter scherz von nem schüler. 

Keiner hat abgenommen, nur son freizeichen, aber auch keine ansage a la "Ihr Anruf wurde registriert" 

Ich kenn mich hier in diesem Gebiet nicht aus aber habe angst das die mein Anruf halten und ich theoretisch nicht auflegen kann (hab ich mal gehört) oder son Abo ... 
Hab ja vertrag und weiß ja nicht ob die ohne meines wissen geld abbuchen ...  
auch wenn, dann wäre sowas illegal oder? Weil es gab keine meldung vonwegen abo, wie teuer es wäre oder gar son gewinn ausschreiben.


----------



## Reducal (30 November 2005)

Komm mal wieder runter! Weder mit der versendeten SMS noch mit Deinem Anruf sind aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach irgendwelche Mehrkosten entstanden. Die einzigst bedenkliche Vorstlleung wäre meinem Erachten nach die Tatsache, dass der Empfänger von SMS bzw. Deinem Anrufversuch nun Deine Nummer hat, wenn die standardisiert übermittelt worden ist. Er könnte Dich nun zurück rufen, Dir ein Ohr abkauen oder sonst was erzählen. Wenn aber demnächst mal jemand anruft und Dir einen Gewinn andichtet, um Deine Adresse zu erfahren, solltest Du besser schleunigst wieder auflegen.


----------



## Anonymous (30 November 2005)

Tom1986 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Ich warte seit gestern auf einem Anruf meiner bekannten, da sie eine neue handynr hat. Heute morgen klingelte mein handy 2 sek. ich saß in der schule, ich hab gedacht das die freundin nur mal so klingeln lassen hat, da ich ja eben in der schule sitze. Hab dann per SMS geantwortet und dann keine antwort bekommen.
> 
> ...



Irgendjemand hat sich verwählt und das ziemlich schnell bemerkt. 

Vertippen geht bei den fummeligen Handytasten ziemlich schnell.

Ist mir auch schon passiert sowohl als Sender als auch als Empfänger.


----------

